# Beginner saltwater fly setup



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

Been fishing saltwater for 2+ years now and thinking I'd like to try out a fly setup. Can anyone give a recommendation as to a reasonably priced beginners combo that won't break the bank? I'd look to spend a couple hundred, but don't really want to get too close or over 500.

Also, from what I've read, it sounds like I want sinking line - does that sound right? I've seen where people recommend clouser flys and redfish crack. Are there any other must have flys I should seek out?

Thanks in advance, Brian.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It's tough enough to pick my own set ups let alone someone elses. If you can try out a few set ups at a store that could really narrow down what might be best for you. If that's not really a good option, Temple Fork Outfitters has a wide selection of rods with different actions. Their website does a good job describing each and you could find some in the budget you laid out. I've owned a few of their rods and mostly liked them. The Sages, G. Loomis, Scott rods are going to be tough to find in the budget you mentioned. St. Croix, Echo, Redington, Cabelas among others are more realistic. Medium action rods bend deeper than fast action rods. 

I do most of my saltwater fly fishing with weight forward floating line. Most of the time I'm in pretty shallow water looking for fish and sign. Everyone has their favorites on flies. Clousers are pretty versatile. Redfish Crack, crab patterns, shrimp, there are lots of good ones. 

I caught my first sight cast red on a low end Cabelas 8 weight and cheapo stamped Ross reel using inexpensive Cabelas floating line. It was a fine November afternoon several years ago in Salt Lake in the BNWR. I tossed a small chartreuse Clouser about 30 feet and maybe 6 feet ahead of a school of reds crushing bait along a shoreline. The water was clear and I saw the red surge forward and inhale the fly. That red took me 40 feet into the backing and remains the biggest I've brought to hand on the fly at 9.5# That was several rods and many fish ago. Your first rod probably won't be your last if you get hooked on fly fishing like I did.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Karstopo has good advice. I might also offer looking on EBay for a lightly used rod and/or reel. I've found several great rods and reels on there at good prices.

My wife uses both an Echo and a TFO for her SW fishing. For reels, IMHO, the Lamson Waterworks reels are tough to beat for the price. 3-TAND are pretty decent as well.

Go to a reputable fly shop and cast a few rods. Find what works best for you in your budget. In Houston, go see Stacy Lynn at Bayou City Angler or down in Rockport, go see Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing. Two great people and two excellent shops.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've only been at it for nearly a year, but here has been my progression:

I decided I liked fly fishing after buying a cheap Cabelas 5wt outfit for freshwater. I graduated to an Orvis Clearwater 8wt outfit for saltwater and still really enjoy fishing with it. It is not a 'fast' rod but it loads well and feels good in my hand. Total cost for the outfit was around $325 or so. I took it to Belize and had fun catching bonefish with it. Still haven't seen any corrosion on the rod or reel.

I recently picked up a Sage One 4wt with a Lamson Waterworks reel on Ebay for a good price. It's a fast rod and is a lot different than the Orvis Clearwater. I plan to surf fish for trout with it this summer.

Go to a local shop and cast a few rods until you find one you like. It's an addiction!


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

CiguateraSoup said:


> Been fishing saltwater for 2+ years now and thinking I'd like to try out a fly setup. Can anyone give a recommendation as to a reasonably priced beginners combo that won't break the bank? I'd look to spend a couple hundred, but don't really want to get too close or over 500.
> 
> Also, from what I've read, it sounds like I want sinking line - does that sound right? I've seen where people recommend clouser flys and redfish crack. Are there any other must have flys I should seek out?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Brian.


Don't do it! Spending that first $500 is like buying and smoking a little crack... Next thing you'll be rockin' a flat brim and wearing Howler Bros. shirts!

Seriously, though, a guy at my office just got a TFO BVK 8 wt at FTU and a new Sage 3280 reel on e-bay, and its a pretty sweet set up for around $400.


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks for the pointers guys. Sounds like the best plan is to go to a good shop and let them point me in the right direction. I guess it could also be the wrong direction however the addiction takes off...

Thanks.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Some good advice, and I agree. I'd start with a less expensive 7 or 8wt with a floating line. If you decide you enjoy it, you can always upgrade and you'll have a backup rod/reel. I don't recommend a really fast rod when your learning to fly fish. A lot of folks will tell you that you need a super fast rod for saltwater and that is simply not true (not for redfish anyway).


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/g...-beaulah-opal-winston-biii-plus-mystic-reaper

These 8 weight shoot outs that Yellowstone angler does always have a lot of detailed commentary on each rod they test. I would look hard at the rods in the shootout in your outlined price range that perform well in short and middle distances and not worry too much about if it's good at 100 feet


----------



## SurfRunners (Oct 3, 2016)

Tarpon1 said:


> Seriously, though, a guy at my office just got a TFO BVK 8 wt at FTU and a new Sage 3280 reel on e-bay, and its a pretty sweet set up for around $400.


Exactly what I started out with 3 years ago! I have caught hundreds of fish with it and some big ones! It is still my go to for general purpose salt water fly fishing.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I can get you a great starter setup for around 100$. We use them all the time for clients that forget to grab the rod when they come down. Most of the time they buy it and leave it in their car.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

texasislandboy said:


> I can get you a great starter setup for around 100$. We use them all the time for clients that forget to grab the rod when they come down. Most of the time they buy it and leave it in their car.


I'd be interested also. Sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Try that again I did not get anything.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

texasislandboy said:


> Try that again I did not get anything.


My mulligan should be in your PM. Tks.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Sage makes some entry level rods and outfits in that price range. BVK is an excellent rod as well. Something like a Ross Cimmaron reel or one of the Sage reels would be a good matching reel. I would talk to the guys at FTU, they know their stuff and will not steer you wrong.


----------

